

Ask HN: Pay For Privacy...Really? - makalu

If you're a free user of prezi all your presentations are public, and in order to make them private you have to subscribe and pay.  That seems like a pretty genius business model that I'm sure has been used before. But is it a feature that successfully drives people to pay? Does it open too big of feature gap that competitors can differentiate against?<p>Facebook's privacy is a mess as it is, and it would never (hopefully) happen, but could you imagine facebook under a "Pay for Privacy" model?
======
jonafato
That might work out well for Facebook. I don't know what percentage of their
user base would care enough to do so, though. And at this point, with all of
the ridiculous things that have happened with their privacy, it might even
seem extortive to me. It's one thing to tell everyone their stuff is public
unless you pay from the beginning, but publicizing what one would otherwise
assume to be private data late in the game and then charging to reprivatize
would be underhanded.

------
DanielStraight
As a customer, I'm actually a fan of the idea. If you aren't paying for
something, you are generally the product not the customer (see:
[http://www.information-age.com/channels/security-and-
continu...](http://www.information-age.com/channels/security-and-
continuity/news/1290603/facebook-is-deliberately-killing-privacy-says-
schneier.thtml)). If I willingly become a customer, then I don't have to be a
product anymore. I like that option.

------
scrrr
That is exactly how github works, too: <https://github.com/plans>

------
bjplink
Link to Prezi signup: <http://prezi.com/profile/signup/>

------
fgjhryhty
Sounds good to me - I don't want to listen to all the fuss about privacy, let
alone pay for it.

